# how to put a driver on win98



## pcuser41 (Mar 7, 2013)

i need a way to put a network card driver on my win98 no internet


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You need to provide us with a description of your computer so we can better assist you.

--------------------------------------------------------

Is it running Windows 98(4.10.1998) or Windows 98 Second Edition(4.10.2222)?

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Crazy10 (May 12, 2012)

Also provide the make and model of the card. e.g, D-link Airplus g650.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm guessing he's wanting to use a wired ethernet conenction and not a wireless connection.

The *Linksys LNE100TX* PCI ethernet card was very popular several years ago for Windows 98SE and ME and XP, but it may be hard to find now.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## pcuser41 (Mar 7, 2013)

it is the latast ver. of Windows 98 Second Edition i will post the model number of the card soon


----------



## pcuser41 (Mar 7, 2013)

it is a dlink DFE-530TX and thank you for the help


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

pcuser41 said:


> it is a dlink DFE-530TX and thank you for the help


I've also used the *D-Link DFE-530TX+* ethernet card in old desktops.

It's a pretty old model and will work with Windows 98SE.

Select the "Downloads" tab, then scroll down to the "Drivers Section, then select the "Download" link for version 6.00 (6th one down the list).

The file is in .ZIP format, so you need to download and save it inside an empty folder.

After that's done, navigate to and open the *Windows* folder.

Double-click the *setup.exe* file or the *530TX+.msi* file to install the ethernet driver.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## pcuser41 (Mar 7, 2013)

install.exe is not working it's in a zip i have win zip when i click it it wonts me to zip that some thing again i try it not working and again thanks for the help
and there is a setup but not working i see the windows icon as the icon


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Sounds like you may not have unzipped (extracted) the files before trying to use them? 
If you have never worked with .zip driver files.

Go to the location where you saved the zipped folder.
Right clik the downloaded .zip folder. Select "Extract all" in the menu. 
This should open an extraction wizard.
Click the next button.
Select a Destination screen comes up. Unless you change the destination, all the files will be unzipped and placed in a new folder at that location with the same name, but without the zipper .
The files in the new (unzipped) folder are the ones you want to use.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Sorry about that.

I omitted the step about extracting the contents of the .ZIP file after downloading and saving it inside an empty folder.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## pcuser41 (Mar 7, 2013)

i will try that but i will not be able to do it for a while


----------

